# Ladies Western Flyer Super  in Saline, MI on CL



## 3-speeder (Jun 5, 2018)

not mine. They're asking 200

https://annarbor.craigslist.org/bik/d/western-flyer-super/6606366270.html


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 5, 2018)

go get it


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 5, 2018)

now


----------



## 3-speeder (Jun 5, 2018)

I know right?  Always room for one more.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 5, 2018)

Not my style, but that's a killer deal. Run, don't walk!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 6, 2018)

The light is worth more than $200. If there was ever a flip that's it! V/r Shawn


----------



## Jay81 (Jun 6, 2018)

I was thinking about it, but just got home and post is gone.


----------



## stoney (Jun 6, 2018)

Deal


----------

